# RPG humour



## Brian G Turner (Nov 15, 2004)

These just cracked me up. 

http://archive.gamespy.com/comics/nodwick/ffn/ffn060.htm

http://archive.gamespy.com/comics/nodwick/ffn/ffn069.htm


----------



## Morning Star (Nov 16, 2004)

I love 'em. I found them hilarious before I even did tabletop roleplaying. The creator really knows what he's talking about.


----------

